# Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar




> *Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"​*
> Wir berichteten ja über den Antrag des LSFV-NDS zur Klärung der Finanzen vor der Abstimmung zur Fusion genauso wie über die Antworten Mohnerts.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256878
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256982
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Klasing klingt (verständlicherweise) frustiert über PMs Spitzfindigkeiten bzgl. Uhrzeit und anhängiger Fristwahrung.

Hat nun PM ihn abgewatscht oder holt er nur Luft für die nächste Runde?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



> Hat nun PM ihn abgewatscht oder holt er nur Luft für den Konter?


Steht doch da:



> *Anmerkung:*
> Das Fax wurde am 18.01.2013 fristgerecht um 22:57 Uhr gesendet (kann auch durch die Einzelverbindungsübersicht des Telefonproviders belegt werden!). Auf meinem Faxgerät war lediglich eine Zeitdifferenz vorhanden, somit wurde auf dem Fax als Sendezeit der 19.01.2013 0:12 Uhr ausgewiesen.
> 
> Von einer weiteren Entgegenung in dieser Angelegenheit sehe ich ab.
> ...



Man hat in NDS wohl eingesehen, dass die Niveaus so unterschiedlich sind, dass eine weitere Kommunikation mit Peter Mohnert sinnlos ist.

Die werden notfalls dann wohl die rechtlichen Möglichkeitn ausschöpfen müssen, könnte man spekulieren....


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Ich find die Antwort von Mohnert irgendwie so nichtssagend...

NDS soll die 180.000 sparen und nen vierten Verband aufmachen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die werden notfalls dann wohl die rechtlichen Möglichkeitn ausschöpfen müssen, könnte man spekulieren....



Sowas etwa meine ich mit nächste Runde.
War auch nur eine rethorische Frage.:m

Es bleibt spannend und das Strampeln des Kapitäns im sinkenden Boot wäre sogar amüsant wenn es nicht uns Angler beträfe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

In meinen Augen ist das da in Offenbach so langsam mit einem kompletten Realitätsverlust gleichzusetzen.........

Kennt man ja aber auch schon aus Schleswig Holstein.......
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254906

Da versuchen sich anscheinend gerade recht viele, recht vieles schön zu reden um sich selber überhaupt noch morgens im Spiegel anschauen zu können.-

Die wollen ja aber wohl solche Präsidenten und mit solchen auch noch fusionieren - von allen VDSF-Landesverbänden (ausser eben dem LSFV-NDS), von dem DAV, den DAV-Landesverbänden oder gar der designierten Präsidentin Dr. Happach-Kasan kam zu diesem unsäglichen Verhalten Mohnerts gegenüber einem LV-Präsidenten ja nicht einmal ein Kommentar, geschweige denn eine Distanzierung.

Also wollen die alle das wohl ganz genau so, genauso soll dieser DAFV auch geführt werden, das ist der Stil dieser Damen und Herren....

Armes Anglerdeutschland - verraten und verkauft..................


----------



## Franky (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Die Aussage von PM würde mich dazu motivieren, sämtliche schriftliche Kommunikation per Übergabe durch einen Gerichtsvollzieher laufen zu lassen. Leider das einzig rechtssichere Übergabemedium...


----------



## Wegberger (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Hallo,

das ist doch langsam alles nebensächlich ! 

Das Tischtuch ist mehr als zerschnitten und letztendlich gibt es doch nur drei spannende Fragen:

Was macht der VDSF BV, wenn die Fusion auch am 15.02. keine Mehrheit bekommt?

Was macht NDS, wenn die Fusion auch am 15.02. keine Mehrheit bekommt?

Was macht NDS, wenn am 15.02 Pro Fusion entschieden wird?

Aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## Pitti (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

*Als Streich sehe ich das nicht, sieht aus, als wenn man sich da an einen rettenden Strohhalm klammert, um schlimmeres zu verhindern. Das Ganze drum und dran muss Gründe haben!!!*


----------



## gründler (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*


*Hoffentlich wird endlich mal der gerichtliche Weg gegangen,egal von wem oder auch von mehreren,hauptsache es geschieht endlich.*



#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Wer unter diesen Umständen ungeklärter Finanzen tatsächlich noch für eine Fusion stimmt oder sich für die Fusion einsetzt, dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen.

In meinen Augen ist das (nicht juristisch, nur inhaltlich) eigentlich dann schon eine Veruntreuung der Gelder, die von den Anglern abgezockt werden für die Verbände.....


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

#d

Wie alt ist der ewig gestrige Blockwart eigentlich?
(= wann findet diese Ära der Schande endlich ihr natürliches Ende, wenn es anders nicht hinhaut?)


----------



## Rhöde (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Mein Gott ist das alles peinlich.

Wenn es 1989 so abgelaufen wäre, würde die Mauer heute noch stehen.
Auch wenn es 'ne andere Sache war, wir Menschen haben immer noch nichts gelernt.

Ich schreibe es nochmal und bewußt oberflächlich:

*PEINLICH !*


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

wenn die anderen landesverbände dem antrag nicht zustimmen, dann kommt die sache nicht auf dem tisch. hoffe das nds diese schreiben, den anderen verbänden sendet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Alle anderen Verbände traben doch blind wie ne Hammelherde hinter Mohnert zur Fusion, trotz aller bekannten Details über die schon informiert wurde.

Wo soll bei denen, oder beim DAV/DAV-LV oder bei Happach-Kassan auf einmal das Einsehen herkommen?

Die zeigen sich doch schon seit Jahren in meinen Augen beratungs- und realitätsresistent, was diese Fusion angeht........

Ein beschämendes Detail mehr lässt da noch keine Besserung erwarten, denke ich...



> hoffe das nds diese schreiben, den anderen verbänden sendet


Ich werd das auf jeden Fall machen, die anschreiben.................

Soll keiner in den Verbänden nachher sagen können, er hätte es nicht gewusst - und damit mach ich dann auch aus evtl. Fahrlässigkeit ne vorsätzliche Handlung, sollte es zu juristischen Auseinandersetzungen um Finanzen - wie zu erwarten nach einer Fusion - kommen sollte.........


----------



## Jose (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

bin fast sprachlos. anwalt und kripo krieg ich gerade noch raus...


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Das wird ein Speissrutenlauf für den LSFV Nds.

Ich möchte nicht in deren Hautstecken. Die müssen ja jetzt schon aus grundlegendem Protest gegen die Fusion stimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



> Die müssen ja jetzt schon aus grundlegendem Protest gegen die Fusion stimmen.


Hast du unsere und deren Veröffentlichungen nicht gelesen:
Machen sie doch eh..

Die trauen diesem Sauhaufen nix mehr Gutes für Angler zu......

Der bis jetzt einzige Verband aus VDSF oder DAV, der Weitsicht und Engagement für Angler beweist.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alle anderen Verbände traben doch blind wie ne Hammelherde hinter Mohnert zur Fusion, trotz aller bekannten Details über die schon informiert wurde.
> 
> Wo soll bei denen, oder beim DAV/DAV-LV oder bei Happach-Kassan auf einmal das Einsehen herkommen?
> 
> ...



Vergebene Mühe.
Man will die Fusion. Danach wird sich über alles andere Unterhalten. Punkt.

Alle aufs Schiff, danach schauen ob es alle trägt. 
Wenn nicht, saufen se halt ab.


----------



## Wegberger (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Hallo,

wozu anschreiben ?

Was soll das erreichen ? Da arbeiten einige zusammen und die haben etwas zu verbergen! Es wird rein gar nichts passieren - keine Reaktion, keine Antwort. Der Kadavergehorsam ist dort ja in allen Ebenen bis zum Angler das Motto!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wozu anschreiben ?
> 
> Was soll das erreichen ? Da arbeiten einige zusammen und die haben etwas zu verbergen! Es wird rein gar nichts passieren - keine Reaktion, keine Antwort. Der Kadavergehorsam ist dort ja in allen Ebenen bis zum Angler das Motto!


Soll keiner in den Verbänden nachher sagen können, er hätte es nicht gewusst - und damit mach ich dann auch aus evtl. Fahrlässigkeit ne vorsätzliche Handlung, sollte es zu juristischen Auseinandersetzungen um Finanzen - wie zu erwarten nach einer Fusion - kommen sollte.........


----------



## daci7 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Na, für mich steht fest - ich werd mich wohl irgendwie nach einer Mitgliedschaft im LSVF NDS umsehen. Da hab ich schon ganz andere mit meiner Knete unterstützt - warum nicht mal welche mit Rückrat? Das ist mir schon die paar Kröten im Jahr wert solche Unterfangen zu unterstützen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



daci7 schrieb:


> Na, für mich steht fest - ich werd mich wohl irgendwie nach einer Mitgliedschaft im LSVF NDS umsehen. Da hab ich schon ganz andere mit meiner Knete unterstützt - warum nicht mal welche mit Rückrat? Das ist mir schon die paar Kröten im Jahr wert solche Unterfangen zu unterstützen.


#6#6#6#6#6#6

Nicht nur, dass die was für Angler machen, das sind auch wohl die preiswertesten in ganz Deutschland. 

4,50 inkl. der VDSF-Abgabe von 2,00

Es geht also, wenn man auf Lustreisen verzichtet und sinnlose dauernde neue Mitgliederversammlungen zum abstimmen bis denen da oben das Ergebnis passt und einfach nur Dienstleister für Angler ist..
Oder wie andere, nicht mal halb so große VDSF-LV, gleich sogar 2 Geschäftsführer benötigt......
:q:q:q


----------



## Wegberger (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Hallo,



> Soll keiner in den Verbänden nachher sagen können, er hätte es nicht gewusst



Wieso so kurz springen ? Rein spekulativ natürlich, könnten ja auch Begünstigte darunter sein oder sogar Strippenzieher?


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6#6#6
> 
> Nicht nur, dass die was für Angler machen, das sind auch wohl die preiswertesten in ganz Deutschland.
> 
> ...



Wird sogar günstiger.
Die 2 Euro VDSF Abgabe kannste bald streichen.

Wollte dieses Jahr im Sommerurlaub eingentlich in SH angeln.
I glaub ich knick es mir und spare für ne zusätzliche Tour nach Nds.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



> Wieso so kurz springen ? Rein spekulativ natürlich, könnten ja auch Begünstigte darunter sein oder sogar Strippenzieher?


Würd ich so nie öffentlich behaupten wollen...........



> Wird sogar günstiger.
> Die 2 Euro VDSF Abgabe kannste bald streichen.


Lass denen doch die Kohle, die machen ja wenigstens vernünftiges für Angler damit..

Und wer mehr zahlt für nen schlechteren Verband (also alle anderen) sollte sich überlegen:
Warum..??
|supergri|supergri|supergri.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würd ich so nie öffentlich behaupten wollen...........
> 
> 
> Lass denen doch die Kohle, die machen ja wenigstens vernünftiges für Angler damit..
> ...



Was denn?
Ach Du meinst ich soll Nds die 2 Euro zusätzlich zahlen, welche eigentlich für den VDSF gedacht waren?

Du, ich würde denen sogar nen 5er statt nen 2er geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



sharpo schrieb:


> was denn?
> Ach du meinst ich soll nds die 2 euro zusätzlich zahlen, welche eigentlich für den vdsf gedacht waren?
> 
> Du, ich würde denen sogar nen 5er statt nen 2er geben.



#6#6#6


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alle anderen Verbände traben doch blind wie ne Hammelherde hinter Mohnert zur Fusion, trotz aller bekannten Details über die schon informiert wurde.
> 
> Wo soll bei denen, oder beim DAV/DAV-LV oder bei Happach-Kassan auf einmal das Einsehen herkommen?
> 
> ...


die namen der deligierten kennt mann ja nicht. oder ? ob die alles wissen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



> ob die alles wissen?



Werden sie spätestens nach der Rede von Klasing auf der Versammlung - zumindest deutlich mehr als jetzt..

;-))))))

Zudem informiere ich Vorstände und Geshäftsführer, die MÜSSEN ja ihre Delegierten informieren - sonst sind die halt dran........

Mir doch wurscht...

Hauptsache kann nachher keiner behaupten, er hätte es nicht wissen können..


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

meinst du er bekommt redezeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Musser, wegen dem Antrag..


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Musser, wegen dem Antrag..




Ja, aber nach der Abstimmung. :q


----------



## Patrick S. (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Umso mehr ich dieses Thema verfolge umso mehr muss ich den Kopf schütteln. Was das alles für ein Schaden ist den diese "Vertreter" der Anglerschaft zuführen.

Aber gleichzeitig wächst auch der Stolz auf unseren LV, vor allen weil man diese Kameraden persönlich kennt. Hoffentlich bleiben sie der Linie treu.

In diesem Sinne ... :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZPHWMhiggo

Vielen Dank auch Dir Thomas, für deine Berichterstattung und die dort investierte Energie. Mache bitte weiter so...


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Wegberger schrieb:


> ...Rein spekulativ natürlich, könnten ja auch Begünstigte darunter sein oder sogar Strippenzieher?


Anders ist das Verhalten der anderen Landesverbände kaum noch zu erklären.
Nur devotes Duckgebaren reicht nicht mehr als Erklärung. Kollektive Dummheit wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber selbst das reicht nicht aus.


----------



## gründler (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Ich liebe unser Lied!

Ich hoffe nur das unsere truppe das mit dem Römischen Schergen ähnlich sieht und auch Sturmfest bleibt.



Sollte diese komische ""Fusion"" nicht gelingen,kauf ich mir nen Kasten Bier und geb mir
Preußen Gloria und das NDS Lied nen ganzen Abend. 


#h


----------



## Patrick S. (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



gründler schrieb:


> Sollte diese komische ""Fusion"" nicht gelingen,kauf ich mir nen Kasten Bier und geb mir
> Preußen Gloria und das NDS Lied nen ganzen Abend.
> 
> 
> #h



Da bin ich dabei... :vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



> und geb mir
> Preußen Gloria und das NDS Lied nen ganzen Abend



Naja.. belassen wirs mal beim NDS-Lied :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Anders ist das Verhalten der anderen Landesverbände kaum noch zu erklären.
> Nur devotes Duckgebaren reicht nicht mehr als Erklärung. Kollektive Dummheit wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber selbst das reicht nicht aus.




Ich hab grad im SH-Forum nochmal meinen Senf zu den schier unerträglichen Beiträgen, insbesondere mal wieder von Michael Kuhr, abgegeben.

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=318704#post318704

Wird sicher bald gelöscht.


Es ist zwar nicht zu begreifen, aber es gibt immer noch Landesverbände, die für diese Fusion stimmen wollen.

Was muss eigentlich passieren, damit die endlich aufwachen ?


----------



## Patrick S. (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was muss eigentlich passieren, damit die endlich aufwachen ?



Und was wenn die gar nicht aufwachen WOLLEN ?

Das wird immer eindeutiger...


----------



## angler1996 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

ich hoffe ernsthaft, man denkt nicht nur, dass das Thema Fusion nervt und von eigentlich viel nützlicheren Aufgaben ablenkt und deshalb zu den Akten gehört, sondern dass man erkennt, das es so nicht geht. Zumindest bei Einem setze ich das voraus.
weitere Erklärungen dazu lehne ich ab|supergri

Wozu braucht ne GmbH in der Größe 3! Geschäftsführer, es sei denn die arbeiten ehrenamtlich, zumindest teilweise und ohne Aufwandsentschädigung
GuV § 4 EstG:q
Gruß A.


----------



## Wegberger (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Hallo,



> Was muss eigentlich passieren, damit die endlich aufwachen ?



Nix ! Nix muss passieren -nix wird passieren - niemand wird aufwachen. 

Finde den tatsächlichen Grund .... Postengeilheit?, Finanzielle Gier? oder oder oder .......... und du kannst die Fratze entlarven!


----------



## gründler (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Naja.. belassen wirs mal beim NDS-Lied :q


 

Ach Franz sollte das so kommen,nehme ich auch noch die Bayrischen Präsentiermärsche mit rein.

Oder Der alte Dessauer,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VThnyh3s8jE

da gibs einige schöne Märsche die einem das Bier versüßen |rolleyes

Aber warten wir erstmal ab,man hat ja schon Pferde kotzen sehen und das vor der Apotheke.

Kommt die Fusion,höre ich Amazing Grace in Dudelsackversion und freue mich auf das was danach kommt.  
|wavey:


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Musser, wegen dem Antrag..


 
denke nein. wenn der antrag nicht die mehrheit bekommt, dann maulkorb.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

OT:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab grad im SH-Forum nochmal meinen Senf zu den schier unerträglichen Beiträgen, insbesondere mal wieder von Michael Kuhr, abgegeben...


Hab zuvor noch nie in dieses Forum geschaut ...und werde es nach dem Überfliegen von 4 Seiten auch nicht wieder tun. #d
Jedes 2. od. 3. Posting hatte für mich den Tenor, _"...aber er hat Autobahnen gebaut"_.

OT wieder aus, weitermachen
...in einem Forum, wo es zwar auch mal heftiger rappelt, aber wo wo die Leute, die eine andere Meinung als ich haben, immerhin eine Meinung haben, diese äußern und dies auch dürfen.


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> 
> ...in einem Forum, wo es zwar auch mal heftiger rappelt, aber wo wo die Leute, die eine andere Meinung als ich haben, immerhin eine Meinung haben, diese äußern und dies auch dürfen.


 ja dürfen sich äußern und dann wens negativ ist, wird es gelöscht.


----------



## pro-release (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Mein Gott ist das alles peinlich.
> 
> Wenn es 1989 so abgelaufen wäre, würde die Mauer heute noch stehen.
> Auch wenn es 'ne andere Sache war, wir Menschen haben immer noch nichts gelernt.
> ...



Dazu fällt mir wiederum ein:

Die Mauer würde heute noch stehen, wenn man nicht der Meinung gewesen wäre das die Mauer zuerst weg muss und wir dann sehen wie wir das gemeinsam auf die Reihe bekommen.

Verstehe das nicht... Sollen sie doch fusionieren, dann hat die Ära Mohnert ein Ende. Und falls das mit den Finanzen nicht klärbar ist oder die "neuen" Köpfe nicht passen, oder sonstwie unglücklich ist kann man immer noch austreten. Warum gibt man dem ganzen keine Chance? Oh, jetzt werd ich wieder bombardiert mit links zu ungefähr 125 Themen hier...


----------



## pro-release (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast du unsere und deren Veröffentlichungen nicht gelesen:
> Machen sie doch eh..
> 
> Die trauen diesem Sauhaufen nix mehr Gutes für Angler zu......
> ...



Was haben sie denn davon? Eine Zusammenarbeit ist mit oder ohne Fusion mit Niedersachsen in den nächsten Jahren nicht möglich. Also ist es doch egal. Sollen sie zuhause bleiben oder sich der Stimmen enthalten, das die die den Verband wollen ihn in Gottes nahmen eben bekommen, denn das scheint wohl immernoch die Mehrheit im VDSF zu sein. Ob uns das passt oder nicht...


----------



## Honeyball (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Ja genau!

Lasst doch diese Fusion kommen! Lasst die Dilettanten doch machen!
Sie werden so oder so das Angeln in Deutschland in die allergrößte ******* reiten, na und?
Die meisten Angler wollen das doch genau so.

Hier schreiben ja ansonsten nur diejenigen, die weit genug denken und abschätzen können, was da auf uns zukommt, aber wie sieht es den im restlichen Angeldeutschland aus?
Fakten und Informationen sind dort anscheinend unerwünscht, weil man im treuen Glauben, dass ein Verband besser ist als zwei, diese Fusion um jeden Preis will, egal was es kostet und egal was die Folgen sind. Das, was sich Mohnert da gegenüber Klasing geleistet hat, wird ansonsten totgeschwiegen.
Statt die Botschaft zu verstehen, wird höchstens auf den Boten eingeprügelt. 
Und in den Vereinen, Kreisgruppen und Verbänden geht das doch fast überall genauso. Die Befürworter, Beteiligten und Betroffenen versteifen sich darauf, dass die Niedersachsen und natürlich das AB nichts anderes sind als kleine Störfeuer auf dem Weg zum großen Endziel, die man einfach ignorieren kann. 
Und die Draht- und Strippenzieher aller Mauscheleien versuchen in geradezu propagandahafter Manier alles, um diesen Eindruck aufrecht zu erhalten. Aber heimlich lesen sie alle hier mit und werden das natürlich nie öffentlich zugeben oder gar den Arsch in der Hose haben, hier auch mal persönlich Stellung zu nehmen, vor allem weil ihnen dieser Arsch in Wahrheit schon spätestens seit November auf Grundeis geht und sie mittlerweile ahnen, dass der Tag der Aufarbeitung ihrer Taten sich abzeichnet.
Der erste ist - gerade noch rechtzeitig- abgesprungen. Wer glaubt denn, dass Herr Braun auch der letzte war?

Wird mal wieder Zeit für mein Lieblingszitat:


			
				 Mahatma Gandhi schrieb:
			
		

> „Zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du.“


Wir, die dieser Fusion nichts abgewinnen können, sind mitten in Phase 3. Phase 1 und 2 haben wir längst durchlebt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> 
> Hab zuvor noch nie in dieses Forum geschaut ...und werde es nach dem Überfliegen von 4 Seiten auch nicht wieder tun. #d
> ...




Genial auch wieder Rüdiger Vollborns Kommentar.

_" Lasst sie doch hier diskutieren, für ernsthafte Fragen habe ich ja den anderen Thread eröffnet."_

Letzte "ernsthafte" Frage am 22.12.2012 :q

Noch Fragen ?


Krass ist allerdings, dass sich da kaum jemand aus SH traut was zu schreiben. Zumindest nix kritisches.

Zuerst haue ich jeden in meinem Dorf, der es wagt aufzumucken, auf´s Maul und dann werte ich die anschließende Stille als Zustimmung und Zufriedenheit.
Dokumentiert durch eine handvoll Pro-Verbandler, die über die bösen Störenfriede herziehen.

Was hat das mit Mohnert zu tun ?

Jede Menge, denn es ist haargenau der Stil, mit dem sich Mohnert jahrelang an der Spitze des VDSF gehalten hat. Es ist genau der Stil, mit dem noch heute in vielen Landesverbänden regiert wird.

Alles metaphorisch gemeint, natürlich.


Ich bin mir inzwischen nicht mehr sicher ob ich es noch erlebe, dass die Mehrzahl der Verbände von intelligenten, souveränen und charakterstarken *Anglern* geführt werden.

Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es bei der nächsten Abstimmung immer noch eine große Mehrheit für die Scherben dieser Fusion geben wird. Ob sie ausreicht ist inzwischen egal.

Der Traum von einem großen, starken Bundesverband der für die Belange der Angler eintritt, ist endgültig ausgeträumt. Generationswechsel funktionieren samt und sonders in die falsche Richtung. Rollator statt Krückstock. Getragen von Menschen die glauben, man müsse jeden Schei$$ erdulden, bloß weil derjenige, der ihn verzapft, das "ehrenamtlich" macht. 

Es gab mal einen Bernd Mikulin, der ist leider tot.
Es gibt einen Herrn Klasing mit seinem Team, die sind leider alleine. 

Glückwunsch an die Angler auf der Niedersächsischen Verbandsinsel. Ihr könnt sicher ein paar Jahre länger angeln als der Rest der Republik.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



pro-release schrieb:


> Sollen sie doch fusionieren, dann hat die Ära Mohnert ein Ende.


Vielleicht ist das ja auch der wahre Beweggrund der fusionsbefürwortenden Verbände, doch bleibt nur die Frage, ob wir nicht vom Regen, bzw. vom Fass, das längst übergelaufen ist, in die Traufe kommen....



pro-release schrieb:


> Und falls das mit den Finanzen nicht klärbar ist oder die "neuen" Köpfe nicht passen, oder sonstwie unglücklich ist kann man immer noch austreten. Warum gibt man dem ganzen keine Chance?


Nun, das könnte allerdings daran liegen, dass es diese unter den gegebenen Umständen nur dann hat, wenn die Unehrlichkeit, Verschlossenheit und Hinterzimmermauscheleimentalität aufrecht erhalten werden kann. Aber genau das wollen diejenigen nicht, die hier alle dagegen wettern. #6#6#6


----------



## mathei (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



pro-release schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir wiederum ein:
> 
> Die Mauer würde heute noch stehen, wenn man nicht der Meinung gewesen wäre das die Mauer zuerst weg muss und wir dann sehen wie wir das gemeinsam auf die Reihe bekommen.
> 
> Verstehe das nicht... Sollen sie doch fusionieren, dann hat die Ära Mohnert ein Ende. Und falls das mit den Finanzen nicht klärbar ist oder die "neuen" Köpfe nicht passen, oder sonstwie unglücklich ist kann man immer noch austreten. Warum gibt man dem ganzen keine Chance? Oh, jetzt werd ich wieder bombardiert mit links zu ungefähr 125 Themen hier...


 na der vergleich hingt wohl mit der mauer.
 wie ist es denn eigentlich mit der haftbarkeit. wenn alles den bach runter geht mit den finanzen. egal ob mit oder ohne fusion. dann müsste doch theoretisch jeder lv mit im ar..h sein. wenn ich weiter denke, ich als kleines mitglied auch.


----------



## Wegberger (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Hallo,



> wie ist es denn eigentlich mit der haftbarkeit.


Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter ! Schon mal Lemminge beim Anwalt gesehen?


Das tatsächliche Problem ist doch , dass es keine Flächenverband gibt der es dem Lemmings-Angler vorführen könnte ;-)


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> na der vergleich hingt wohl mit der mauer.




Da hinkt überhaupt nix, außer der Schlußfolgerung, warum die Mauer eingerissen wurde.

Ich will mich da jetzt nicht in ellenlangen Vergleichen üben, aber vergleicht mal Aufbau, Struktur, Machtmittel, Linientreue, Wiederstand und wirtschaftliches Endergebnis der Staatsform DDR mit den meisten heutigen Verbänden.
Wohlgemerkt, *nicht ideologisch*, sondern rein faktisch.

Die Parallelen sind unübersehbar.

Und die Mauer würde heute noch stehen, wenn die Masse des Volkes damals nicht die Schnauze endgültig voll gehabt hätte.

Für uns Angler wächst die Mauer jedoch noch jeden Tag ein Stückchen höher, wird jeden Tag ein Stückchen breiter. Trotz des Kuckloches Niedersachsen.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Ralle, was sollen die in S-H denn sonst anderes machen?
Sie haben ein Votum erkämpft, was in ihrem Sinne ausgefallen ist. Da gab es noch keinen Schriftverkehr Klasing/Mohnert und Herr Braun war noch Vizepräsidentenkandidat. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die designierte Präsidentin eine von ihnen ist, und man schon deshalb Solidarität mit der Hoffnung auf Nutzen verbunden hat.
Und jetzt ziehen sie das halt durch, na und?
Lass sie doch einfach machen und konzentrier Dich auf unser Forum hier.
Du/wir werden dort bestimmt keinen bekehren also warum Energie darein stecken?
Klar sind es Stiche und Enttäuschungen, wenn zur Sache gar nichts weiter kommt, obwohl sie mit ihrem Forum alle Möglichkeiten hätten. Es gibt da so einen Radiospot in Norddeutschland, hab ich mir sagen lassen, aus dem man sehr schön zitieren kann: "Sie verstehn's nicht!". :m
Aber nicht, weil sie nicht können, sondern weil es gegen ihre ganz eigenen Zielvorstellungen spricht.

Wichtiger und wünschenswerter fände ich es, wenn so langsam mal aus dem Rest des Landes ein Nachdenken käme.
Wenn z.B. mal ein DAV-LV-Delegierter merken würde, wie sehr gerade der DAV in der Sache verarxxt wird.
Wenn z.B. auch mal ein anderer VdSF-LV-Delegierter merken würde, dass er ganz leicht in die selbe Außenseiterrolle gedrängt und drangsaliert werden kann, wenn er sich nicht gegen diese Machenschaften stellt.

Hier wir immer so schön der Vergleich mit dem Mauerfall und der Deutschen Einheit herangezogen. Dass wir uns aber, wenn man schon geschichtliche Vergleiche heranzieht, eher in einer früheren Epoche befinden, scheinen viele noch nicht in Erwägung gezogen zu haben.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Oder auch andersrum betrachtet:
Beim Mauerfall wurde die Diktatur in eine Demokratie integriert, bei der Fusion siehts irgendwie umgekehrt aus. Der DAV, der sich noch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit als der offenere und ehrlichere BV präsentierte, wird jetzt hinter die Mauer der Mauscheleien geholt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ralle, was sollen die in S-H denn sonst anderes machen?
> Sie haben ein Votum erkämpft, was in ihrem Sinne ausgefallen ist. Da gab es noch keinen Schriftverkehr Klasing/Mohnert und Herr Braun war noch Vizepräsidentenkandidat. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die designierte Präsidentin eine von ihnen ist, und man schon deshalb Solidarität mit der Hoffnung auf Nutzen verbunden hat.




Nö, zum Zeitpunkt des Beschlusses warren die finanziellen Unstimmigkeiten längst veröffentlicht. Der LSFV-SH hat nirgendwo darüber öffentlich aufgeklärt. Die Unterlagen wurden so kurzfristig ausgehändigt, dass die Deligierten nun wirklich keine Chance hatten, sich da reinzuarbeiten.

Der Beschluß wurde m.E. günstigenfalls erschlichen, erkämpft ist was völlig anderes. 

Der Gipfel sind die Äußerungen des R.Vollborn, der offensichtlich nicht mal weiß, warum man denn der Fusion zustimmt. Schließlich will man ja vollkommen unabhängig bleiben. 

Das sich mit jedem Tag, den die nächste Abstimmung zur Fusion näherrückt, die Katastrophenmeldungen mehren war ebenso klar wie die Tatsache, dass diese kräftigst ignoriert werden.

Und ich habe bewusst von der "nächsten" Abstimmung gesprochen, denn mir dünkt es wird nicht die letzte sein, wenn die Fusion erneut nicht zustande kommt.

Letztlich werden dann vielleicht 5 oder 6 Landesverbände den "großen, einheitlichen Bundesverband" gründen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Wegen dem SH Beschluss. Was sollen die denn auch machen? Wurde ja von der Basis dafür gestimmt.

Das man die Basis nicht informiert und das jedes Mitglied mit kritischer Meinung diffamiert und ausgeschlossen wird, ist natürlich komplett unwichtig bei der Meinungsbildung.

Somit sitzen sie dann mit Leuten zusammen, deren Meinung auf pro SH Verband getrimmt wurden und "stimmen dann ab".

Lächerlich. Ich kenne soviele Leute, die die Verbandspolitik ankotzt. Aber alle kümmern sich lieber um ihren eigenen Kram, statt um Vereins- und Verbandspolitik.

Wie schon so oft geschrieben, in 20 Jahren sitzen dann die Leute zusammen und klagen ihr Leid, das man sowas leider überhaupt nicht ahnen konnte...


----------



## Dunraven (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



pro-release schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir wiederum ein:
> 
> Die Mauer würde heute noch stehen, wenn man nicht der Meinung gewesen wäre das die Mauer zuerst weg muss und wir dann sehen wie wir das gemeinsam auf die Reihe bekommen.
> 
> Verstehe das nicht... Sollen sie doch fusionieren, dann hat die Ära Mohnert ein Ende. Und falls das mit den Finanzen nicht klärbar ist oder die "neuen" Köpfe nicht passen, oder sonstwie unglücklich ist kann man immer noch austreten. Warum gibt man dem ganzen keine Chance? Oh, jetzt werd ich wieder bombardiert mit links zu ungefähr 125 Themen hier...




Da waren die Voraussetzungen aber anders.
Da wurde gleich gesagt das es etwas kostet. Ok wieviel war nicht klar, aber hier sind zwei Verbände die teils seit Jahren scheinbar ein Minus erwirtschaften und dann fröhlich behaupten das sie, bei ähnlichen Kosten, durch die Fusion eine Beitragssenkung für die DAVler ermöglichen können. Und nach der Wiedervereinigung konnte man ja auch Sachen aufdecken und klären. Hier aber ist jetzt der Zeiutpunkt wo die Sachen mal veröffentlicht werden mussten, und da kommen dann bei den Zahlen halt Fragen auf die man nur zeitnah beantwortet haben kann. Und das schöne ist, das da auch Fragen aufkommen die normal offengelegt werden müssten. 

Bei der Wiedervereinigung gab es ja auch einen "Gegenwert". Hier treten im "schlimmsten" Fall die Landesverbände mit ihren Gewässern aus, und der einzige Gegenwert sind Gebäude mit Personalkosten die man 8 Jahre lang zahlen muss.

Das schlimmste ist aber, das diese Fusion ja angeblich so wichtig ist damit die deutschen Angler mit EINER Stimme sprechen. Aber das werden sie mit dieser Fusion ja nicht. Der zweitgrößte Landesverband wird austreten, und statt das zu verhindern indem man dessen Bedenken ernst nimmt und das klärt, um dann gemeinsam zu fusionieren (wenn man sich so einig ist kann man das einzige Ziel der Fusion, das mit einer Stimme sprechen, ja jetzte auch schon machen indem man zusammen spricht), wird der gleich ausgegrenzt und beleidigt. Und es wird billgend in Kauf genommen das nach der Fusion dann eben die offenen Fragen beantwortet werden, und dann halt auch noch weitere sagen Moment, das machen wir aber nicht mit, davon hat keiner der offiziellen gesprochen. 

Btw. gab es den Mauerfall am 09.11.89 und erst am 03.10.90 wurde die Wiedervereinigung durchgeführt. Also hat man im Vorfeld schon einiges geklärt. Und auch nicht zu vergessen, es gibt eine demokratische Entscheidung gegen die Fusion, und weil das nicht passt wird die ignoriert und nochmal  abgestimmt, ohne etwas zu ändern. Wobei halt, dieser Vorwurf zählt doch nicht mehr. Man ändert einen Viezepräsidenten, damit gibt es neue Voraussetzungen. Mal sehen ob diese Änderung für genügend Zustimmung sorgt.  Sollte es zur Fusion kommen, kann dann ja nur das der Grund sein, wenn sich sonst nichts geändert hat. 



pro-release schrieb:


> Sollen sie zuhause bleiben oder sich der  Stimmen enthalten, das die die den Verband wollen ihn in Gottes nahmen  eben bekommen, denn das scheint wohl immernoch die Mehrheit im VDSF zu  sein. Ob uns das passt oder nicht...



Aber die Demokratie sagt es ist egal was die Mehrheit will, es kommt darauf an was mehr als 2/3 wollen. Und die können nicht Zuhause bleiben, denn durch die Kündigungsfristen sind sie ja bis zum Ende des Jahres nocht Mitglied. Es betrifft sie also definitiv noch bis dahin. Und die Mehrheit von der Du sprichst ist ja eh nicht mehr gegeben. Denn im November waren es nur wenig mehr als 25% die gegen die Fusion waren. jetzt ist ja schon ein Landesverband raus, der mit der Arbeit nicht zufrieden war. Damit sind die Ja Stimmen ja geschrumpft, und aktuell sind die Nein Stimmen vom November jetzt deutlich mehr als 25% der Mitglieder. 



mathei2005 schrieb:


> wie ist es denn eigentlich mit der  haftbarkeit. wenn alles den bach runter geht mit den finanzen. egal ob  mit oder ohne fusion. dann müsste doch theoretisch jeder lv mit im ar..h  sein. wenn ich weiter denke, ich als kleines mitglied auch.



DU bist kein Mitglied. Du musst nur Beitrag zahlen, aber Mitglied bist Du nicht. Sonst könntest Du ja auch an der Versammlung teilnehmen. Mitglieder sind nur die Landesverbände, und die Versicherungen die über das Geld das Du mit abdrücken musst bezahlt werden, die kommen (soviel ich weiß) halt nur den Mitgliedern zugute. Du zahlst also nur indirekt, weil der Bundesverband für jede Deiner Vereinsmitgliedschaften vom Landesverband Geld verlangt, das der dann von jedem Deiner Vereine verlangt, was der dann wiederum über seinen Beitrag von Dir einsammelt. Durchlaufender Posten halt wie die MwSt. Wärst Du Mitglied im VDSF, dann müsstest Du ja nur einmal Beitrag zahlen, und nicht z.B. 5x oder 10x wenn Du in 5 oder 10 VDSF Vereinen bist. 

Hat aber den Vorteil das Du nicht zahlen musst. Außer wieder indirekt weil der VDSF es aus den schon genannten Beiträgen bezahlt, die ja auch von Dir kommen.


----------



## Dunraven (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Da in der Zwischenzeit ja wieder einiges geschrieben wurde, was haben die denn in SH beschlossen?
Ich dachte die haben im Dez. nur den Austritt beschlossen und den Wiedereintritt wenn die Fusion kommt, und sonst nichts. Ob sie für die Fusion stimmen oder dagegen stand doch laut dem Geschäftsführer schon im Vorfeld nicht zur Debatte. Es ging doch nur um den Austritt, sie stimmen so oder so für ja zur Fusion, sagte der im Vorfeld, oder habe ich das nur falsch verstanden?


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Es gibt da eine weitere Möglichkeit weswegen der LSFV SH an der Fusion auf Gedeih und Verderben festhält.

Man will P. Mohnert loswerden.
Dieser wird aber gebraucht um die Fusion relativ schnell über die Bühne zu bringen.
Man hat derzeit kein anderen Dummen der dieses Amt übernehmen will und kann.
Also wird dieser nicht abgesetzt. Seine Marotten werden derzeit akzeptiert, ausser von LSFV Nds.
Der LSFV Nds. drängt jetzt auf einen Rücktritt von P. Mohnert bzw. um Klärung der Fragen.
Dies würde die Fusion aber um Monate zurück werfen.

Dafür ist aber keine Zeit.

Man hat einfach derzeit keinen Ersatz, auch für Herrn Braun gibt es derzeit keinen Nachfolger.

Aus dem Grund, >Fusion durchdrücken, Mohnert verabschieden und Frau H.K. die Arbeit im Bund machen lassen.
Herr Mohnert ist dazu angeblich nicht in der Lage.

Zu diesem Vorgang kann man jetzt unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.
Öffentlich darf man dies natürlich nicht sagen. Herr Mohnert könnte auf die Idee kommen sofort vom Amt zurück zu treten.

Der LSFV Nds. nimmt darauf offensichtlich keine Rücksicht und nimmt Herrn Mohnert in die Pflicht die Fusion korrekt abzuwickeln und Informationen zu liefern.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



pro-release schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir wiederum ein:
> 
> Die Mauer würde heute noch stehen, wenn man nicht der Meinung gewesen wäre das die Mauer zuerst weg muss und wir dann sehen wie wir das gemeinsam auf die Reihe bekommen.
> 
> Verstehe das nicht... Sollen sie doch fusionieren, dann hat die Ära Mohnert ein Ende. Und falls das mit den Finanzen nicht klärbar ist oder die "neuen" Köpfe nicht passen, oder sonstwie unglücklich ist kann man immer noch austreten. Warum gibt man dem ganzen keine Chance? Oh, jetzt werd ich wieder bombardiert mit links zu ungefähr 125 Themen hier...



Moin, 

zur Wiedervereinigung gibt es bereits auch andere Einsichten. Es gab tatsächlich Überlegungen einen zweiten deutschen Staat parallel laufen zu lassen. Die Wiedervereinigung hat man eigentlich H. Kohl zu verdanken. Er hat es trotz vieler Gegenstimmen durchgedrückt.
Es hat viel Geld gekostet bzw. kostet es noch.
Es gab aber auch einen gewissen Gegenwert.
Ist aber OT.

Nun zu deiner anderen These welche Du angeschnitten hast.
Habe ich in meinem oberen Beitrag unterstützt.


----------



## Knispel (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Öffentlich darf man dies natürlich nicht sagen. Herr Mohnert könnte auf die Idee kommen sofort vom Amt zurück zu treten.


 
Ich wünsche dem Herrn M. ja alles erdenklich gute ( an seiner Erkrankung ist jetzt ja bestimmt auch LFV Niedersachsen auch mit Schuld ), aber mal ehrlich, der gute Mann ist glaube ich "Baujahr" 1929 - wenn ich so alt werden würde, käme es mir bestimmt nicht in den Sinn, an irgentwelchen Ämtern zukleben. Ich würde mich um meine Urenkel kümmern und ihnen das Angeln beibringen.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dem Herrn M. ja alles erdenklich gute ( an seiner Erkrankung ist jetzt ja bestimmt auch LFV Niedersachsen auch mit Schuld ), aber mal ehrlich, der gute Mann ist glaube ich "Baujahr" 1929 - wenn ich so alt werden würde, käme es mir bestimmt nicht in den Sinn, an irgentwelchen Ämtern zukleben. Ich würde mich um meine Urenkel kümmern und ihnen das Angeln beibringen.



Ach, Macht macht gierig auf mehr Macht. Da spielt das Alter keine Rolle.
Auch geht es nicht ums Klbene. Man hat einfach niemand anderes um die Fusion durchzuführen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ach, Macht macht gierig auf mehr Macht. Da spielt das Alter keine Rolle.



Es ist doch in allen größeren Verbänden der verschiedensten "Branchen" das Problem, dass die höchsten Posten von überalterten Funktionären besetzt sind. Das öffnet nicht nur Vetternwirtschaft Tür und Tor, sondern sorgt auch dafür, dass die "vorgegebenen" Ansicht um Jahre der gesellschaftlichen Wirklichkeit hinterher hinken.

Das ist in den Anglerverbänden nicht anders als in FiFa und UEFA usw...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Nur gibts hier nen Schmutzpuckel ausm Internet, der da immer wieder den Finger in die Wunden legt - wenn man solch anglerfeindliches Treiben schon nicht verhindern kann, muss es wenigstens öffentlich werden...

Und wenn es dann wie jetzt den Erfolg zeitigt, dass wenigstens einzelne LV und Funktionäre beginnen aufzuwachen, ist schon mehr erreicht als man eigentlich hoffen durfte...

Diese ganze verlogene Verbandsmischpoke  (bis jetzt mit Ausnahme NDS) gehört einfach abgesägt, damit die nicht weiter den Anglern und dem Angeln schaden können.

Und das letzte was man brauchen kann ist, dass die sich zusammenmauscheln um noch besser das Geld der Angler verschleudern zu können und noch mehr zu mauscheln und zu verheimlichen - denn nichts anderes wäre bei diesen Akteuren von einem DAFV zu erwarten.


----------



## Wegberger (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Hallo,



> Und wenn es dann wie jetzt den Erfolg zeitigt, dass wenigstens einzelne  LV und Funktionäre beginnen aufzuwachen, ist schon mehr erreicht als man  eigentlich hoffen durfte...



Frommer Wunsch? oder berechtigte Hoffnung? oder tatsächlich geschehen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

LSFV-NDS.
Tatsächlich geschehen.

Dazu:


> Aus dem Grund, >Fusion durchdrücken, Mohnert verabschieden und Frau H.K. die Arbeit im Bund machen lassen.
> Herr Mohnert ist dazu angeblich nicht in der Lage.
> 
> Zu diesem Vorgang kann man jetzt unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.


noch:
Wenn diese "heldenhaften Verbandler" nicht mal in der Lage sind, einen mißliebigen Präsidenten zu entsorgen und eine inkompetente und kommunikationsunwillige designierte Präsidentin zu vermeiden, was soll daraus Gutes für Angler kommen?

Wie wollen solche Leute in einem DAFV gegen gestandene Politiker und Tierschützer etwas für Angler erreichen??


----------



## Wegberger (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Hallo,



> LSFV-NDS.
> Tatsächlich geschehen.


Ja Klar ... ich hatte nach deinem Posting die Hoffnung, dass  noch wo anderes in Deutschland auf einmal etwas Vernunft eingekehrt wäre.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

In Deutschland vielleicht - in Verbänden? 
Eher wohl nicht...


----------



## antonio (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

glaub ich auch besonders in einem nicht.

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...usammenschluss&p=318745&viewfull=1#post318745

post 617

frei nach dem motto: "es ist alles gesagt und getan also jetzt abnicken".

antonio


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dafür ist aber keine Zeit.


Seit der Wiedervereinigung über 20 Jahre Nichtstun, Gefasel, Macht- & Pöstchenkämpfe mit allen Mitteln auf dem Rücken der Basis, die das alles auch noch finanziert...
Und nun ist Eile geboten?

Nun muss auf Gedeih und Verderb aus 2 Schrott-Transportern ein großer noch-schrottigerer LKW entstehen, damit man sagen kann, "wir haben endlich den Dienstwagen fertig um eine gescheiterte FDP-Politikerin nach Brüssel zu fahren"?

Ich hab alle Zeit der Welt.
Ein altersstarrsinniger Mann, der anscheinend dringend einen Erfolgsspruch für seinem Grabstein braucht, wohl nicht.


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Mein Gott ist das alles peinlich.
> 
> Wenn es 1989 so abgelaufen wäre, würde die Mauer heute noch stehen.
> Auch wenn es 'ne andere Sache war, wir Menschen haben immer noch nichts gelernt.
> ...


 
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann mir etwas im VDSF so peinlich war wie sein jüngstes Schreiben. Der Präsident des VDSF lässt es an Respekt gegenüber Personen, die anderer Meinung sind als er, vollständig vermissen. Seine Amtsführung ist eine

*SCHANDE!*


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Seit der Wiedervereinigung über 20 Jahre Nichtstun, Gefasel, Macht- & Pöstchenkämpfe mit allen Mitteln auf dem Rücken der Basis, die das alles auch noch finanziert...
> Und nun ist Eile geboten?
> 
> Nun muss auf Gedeih und Verderb aus 2 Schrott-Transportern ein großer noch-schrottigerer LKW entstehen, damit man sagen kann, "wir haben endlich den Dienstwagen fertig um eine gescheiterte FDP-Politikerin nach Brüssel zu fahren"?
> ...



Puh, ja.

Wenn dort oben jemand sitzt der keine Stellungnahme zu gewissen Verordnungen und Gesetzen im Bund abgibt.

Gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Mohnert absägen
b) Mohnert zum Rücktritt bewegen
c) Fusion schnell durchdrücken. Damit Frau H.K. den Vorsitz übernehmen kann und sich somit direkt in den Ausschüssen einbringt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



> c) Fusion schnell durchdrücken. Damit Frau H.K. den Vorsitz übernehmen kann und sich somit direkt in den Ausschüssen einbringt.


Ich muss mich wiederholen:
Was soll die denn bringen?

Die hat keine Ahnung von Anglern und Angeln, ist nicht informiert über die Machenschaften der beiden Verbände, und mauschelt trotzdem zusammen mit Mohnert und Markstein rum und wurde ja von denen entdeckt und vorgeschlagen.

Was soll da besser werden?

Diese ganze verlogene Verbandsmischpoke (bis jetzt mit Ausnahme NDS) gehört einfach abgesägt, damit die nicht weiter den Anglern und dem Angeln schaden können.

Und das letzte was man brauchen kann ist, dass die sich zusammenmauscheln um noch besser das Geld der Angler verschleudern zu können und noch mehr zu mauscheln und zu verheimlichen - denn nichts anderes wäre bei diesen Akteuren von einem DAFV zu erwarten.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



antonio schrieb:


> glaub ich auch besonders in einem nicht.
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...usammenschluss&p=318745&viewfull=1#post318745
> 
> ...



Aber trotzdem hat der 1. Vorsitzende des ASV Lütjenwestedt völlig recht, wenn er sagt:


> Ich denke mal, dass eine sachliche und Themengerechte Diskusion zu diesem Thema hier nicht mehr gegeben ist.


Ich hätte da nur noch das Wörtchen *hier* in fett geschrieben.
Dass der User "Insel Michi" dort überall aneckt, kann ich auch verstehen. Es kann nicht zielbringend und produktiv sein, wenn man ständig zu missionieren versucht. 
Wie soll jemand reagieren, der eine andere Meinung hat, wenn ihm ständig nur seine Uneinsichtigkeit vorgeworfen wird. Darüber kann man sich zwar ärgern, auslassen und auch meckern, aber umstimmen wird man ihn damit kaum.
Also:
Lasst S-H doch einfach mal außen vor und versucht lieber, bei euch selbst, in euren Vereinen und Verbänden zu informieren.
Ich wette, am 15.02. sitzen mindestens zur Hälfte Delegierte im Raum, die den Schriftwechsel Klasing-Mohnert nie gelesen haben und immer noch denken, NDS wäre einfach nur gegen eine Fusion, ohne sich auch nur im Geringsten mit den Gründen auseinander gesetzt zu haben.

Und genau das ist die allergrößte Kacke im Kon-Fusionsmorast!!!


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem hat der 1. Vorsitzende des ASV Lütjenwestedt völlig recht, wenn er sagt:
> 
> Ich hätte da nur noch das Wörtchen *hier* in fett geschrieben.
> Dass der User "Insel Michi" dort überall aneckt, kann ich auch verstehen. Es kann nicht zielbringend und produktiv sein, wenn man ständig zu missionieren versucht.
> ...



Der Grossteil ist Resistent dagegen.
Der Guru sagt wir müssen fusionieren sonst brennt die Bude. Dann ist dies so.

 Es hat keiner wirklich interesse an diesem Thema.


----------



## Wegberger (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Hallo,

warum sollten sich auch Angler um Verbände kümmern !

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257094

Jetzt muss nur noch das Brandungsfischen verboten werden und die Funktionäre haben den Willen, der wählenden Angler durchgesetzt.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum sollten sich auch Angler um Verbände kümmern !
> 
> ...




Da ist noch mehr im Anmarsch.

Es gibt eine DWA- M618
Diese schliesst Angler an/ von  Seen in Naturschutzgebieten aus.
Das Buch kann man für ca. 60 Euro kaufen. Ist derzeit ein Entwurf.
Eisnpruchsfrist bis zum 15.04.13


----------



## Wegberger (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Hallo,



> Da ist noch mehr im Anmarsch.



Ich persönlich bemerke immer öfter den Gedanken .... lass das doch in Deutschland alles vor die Hunde gehen. 

Lass uns das Schleppangeln verbieten, das Brandungsangeln, das Angeln in Natur- und Landschaftsschutzgebieten und vorallem das Angeln im Wasser !

Doch ich habe wirklich Lust daran, die dummen Gesichter der jetzigen Ignoranten zu sehen.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So geht es mir auch.
Angeln gehen solange es noch geht.
Fische abknüppel, Gefriertruhe voll machen..nach mir die Sintflut

Leckt mich am Arsch!


Kann jeder über das AB meckern wie er will. Dummerweise wird aber vieles von einzelen Delegierten bestätigt.
Herr Klasing, Herr Sollbach ..dann der eine aus Brandeburg Herr Klein?

etc. 
Ob die Kommunikationsart immer die Richtige ist...?
Ist die Kommunikationsart der Verbände die Richtige?
Beleidigung, Diffamierung etc. anders denkender Delegierter?
Dies sogar öffentlich in Stellungnahmen auf deren Internetauftritte (z.B. SH)?

Die sollten sich mal an ihre eigene Nase packen.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Idee!
Und anschließend setzen wir uns zusammen, gründen eine Firma für spontane Angeltouren, investieren in entsprechend ausgestattete Luxusbusse und bieten Touren an:

Karpfenangeln in Frankreich
Raubfischangeln für C&R-Fans in den Niederlanden
Brandungs- und Meerforellenangeln in Benelux und Dänemark
Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee von Polen aus
Salmonidentouren nach Österreich
Sauftouren nach Berlin mit anschließendem Gemeinschaftskotzen vor der DAFV-Geschäftsstelle
...
Nur Norwegen und Schweden nehmenwir nicht ins Programm. Das kann dann der Knurri machen :m
Aber veilleicht Bustransporte aus den Ballungsgebieten zu Knurri nach Ludwigsfelde...


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Man ist versucht zu glauben, dass Frustration die Folge von Vorgängen ist, wie wir sie gerade erleben müssen. Aber sie ist zumindest auch die Ursache, denn wenn sich mehr Leute engagierten, dann wäre es leichter, die wiederholten Katastrophen zu verhindern. Dass Engagement nie ohne Widerstände abgeht, in einem Umfeld des Niveauverfalls wie innerhalb des VDSF zumal, sollte niemanden abhalten. Am Ende hat immer noch die Vernunft gesiegt. Helft mit, das Dilemma zu beenden und etwas Neues zu gestalten!


----------



## Wegberger (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

@Honeyball,

ich denke wir sollten mit einer Initative zum Verbot des Schlepp- und Brandungsangeln in der Ostsee anfangen.


----------



## Jose (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Wegberger schrieb:


> @Honeyball,
> 
> ich denke wir sollten mit einer Initative zum Verbot des Schlepp- und Brandungsangeln in der Ostsee anfangen.



eventuell könnten wir Herrn Mohnert dafür gewinnen :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Man ist versucht zu glauben, dass Frustration die Folge von Vorgängen ist, wie wir sie gerade erleben müssen. Aber sie ist zumindest auch die Ursache, denn wenn sich mehr Leute engagierten, dann wäre es leichter, die wiederholten Katastrophen zu verhindern. Dass Engagement nie ohne Widerstände abgeht, in einem Umfeld des Niveauverfalls wie innerhalb des VDSF zumal, sollte niemanden abhalten. Am Ende hat immer noch die Vernunft gesiegt. Helft mit, das Dilemma zu beenden und etwas Neues zu gestalten!




Ganz ohne Ironie.

Ich sehe keinen Niveauverfall. Ich sehe eine seit über 35 Jahren gleichbleibene Verweigerung, die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Am Ende hat immer noch die Vernunft gesiegt.


 
Ja, und auch dieses Mal wird (hoffentlich) die Vernunft siegen! Bloß je länger das dauert, desto mehr Schaden müssen die Vernünftigen reparieren. Und mal ehrlich, das was die Offenbacher und Berliner mit all ihren Untertanen für einen Flurschaden in der deutschen Anglerschaft - inkl. der Außendarstellung der Verbandsarbeit - angerichtet haben und vermutlich noch anrichten werden, hat Ausmaße, die nicht so schnell oder gar überhaupt nicht mehr repariert werden kann. Die reden allen ernstes immer noch von einem einheitlichen Bundesverband. Merken die eigentlich was passiert (ist)? ;+ 

Ist das Arroganz, Ignoranz oder gar Vorsatz?


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Irgendwie gibt's doch ganz schöne Parallelen 
zwischen dem
http://www.vdsf.de/images/mohnert2010-1.jpg
und dem
http://www.starwarss.de/media/galaktische_republik_palpatine.jpg
bzw.
http://www.premium-format.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/036.jpg
oder?


----------



## mathei (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

das könnte hinkommen


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Ironie.
> 
> Ich sehe keinen Niveauverfall. Ich sehe eine seit über 35 Jahren gleichbleibene Verweigerung, die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten.


 
Ich sehe den Verfall ganz deutlich. Es gab mal an der Spitze des VDSF gebildete Menschen. Jetzt bewegen wir uns auf Kindskopfniveau.


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, und auch dieses Mal wird (hoffentlich) die Vernunft siegen! Bloß je länger das dauert, desto mehr Schaden müssen die Vernünftigen reparieren. Und mal ehrlich, das was die Offenbacher und Berliner mit all ihren Untertanen für einen Flurschaden in der deutschen Anglerschaft - inkl. der Außendarstellung der Verbandsarbeit - angerichtet haben und vermutlich noch anrichten werden, hat Ausmaße, die nicht so schnell oder gar überhaupt nicht mehr repariert werden kann. Die reden allen ernstes immer noch von einem einheitlichen Bundesverband. Merken die eigentlich was passiert (ist)? ;+
> 
> Ist das Arroganz, Ignoranz oder gar Vorsatz?


 
Gebe Dir recht, es dauert fürchterlich lange. Die Frage, ob es Nichtkönnen oder Nichtwollen ist, mag jeder für sich beantworten, der sich dazu berufen fühlt. Viel wichtiger erscheint mir im Moment die Vermeidung weiterer Schäden. Das zielt vorrangig auf die Entfernung der schadenstiftenden Personen. Zum Beispiel Niedersachsen lässt sich sagen: Wäre mir das Brieflein aus Offenbach in meinen LV-Briefkasten geflattert, wäre ich allein deswegen auch ausgetreten als LV. Und als Einzelmitglied.


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

So Freunde, ich gehe jetzt zur Grünen Woche in die drei Viertel leere Angelhalle, setz mich da auf den kalten Betonfußboden mit einer Flasche Rheinhessen und schiebe den VDSF-Blues.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Verfall ganz deutlich. Es gab mal an der Spitze des VDSF gebildete Menschen. Jetzt bewegen wir uns auf Kindskopfniveau.



Wenn man Niveau ausschließlich auf den Bildungsgrad reduziert, kann man drüber streiten.

Was Verantwortung für die Deutschen Angler, Offenheit, Ehrlichkeit und Charakterstärke angeht, ist das Niveau seit dem Wirken von Hermann Drosse´ auf dem absoluten Nullpunkt.


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Hallo,



> einer Flasche Rheinhessen



Aber nach dem Genuss keine Dummheiten machen und die Flasche zweckentendfremden #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Warum nicht?


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Gebe Dir recht, es dauert fürchterlich lange. Die Frage, ob es Nichtkönnen oder Nichtwollen ist, mag jeder für sich beantworten, der sich dazu berufen fühlt. Viel wichtiger erscheint mir im Moment die Vermeidung weiterer Schäden. Das zielt vorrangig auf die Entfernung der schadenstiftenden Personen. Zum Beispiel Niedersachsen lässt sich sagen: Wäre mir das Brieflein aus Offenbach in meinen LV-Briefkasten geflattert, wäre ich allein deswegen auch ausgetreten als LV. Und als Einzelmitglied.



Also Fusion durchdrücken und Mohnert in Rente schicken?
Wäre ja eine kurze schmerzlose Aktion.

Oder Mohnert abwählen, und evtl. Fristen für Einsprüche beim Bund verstreichen lassen?


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Hallo,



> Also Fusion durchdrücken und Mohnert in Rente schicken?wäre ja eine kurze schmerzlose Aktion.



Und was ist mit Mohnerts Schergen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Mohnert entsorgen reicht alleine schon lange nicht mehr.

Da ausser NDS ALLE Landesverbände und Funktionäre ja Mohnert und dessen Politik unterstützten und teilweise auch wie Mohnert Klasing und dem LSFV-NDS gegenüber absolut unangemessen veröffentlichten, müssen die alle vorher auch von den Ämtern entsorgt werden.

Sonst ist das nur weiterhin bis bis jetzt auch nur ein inkomptenter, intoleranter und für Angler nicht tragbarer Haufen, inkl. der designierten Präsidentin von der FDP.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Und was ist mit Mohnerts Schergen ?



Bei einer Fusion sind diese auch erledigt.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mohnert entsorgen reicht alleine schon lange nicht mehr.
> 
> Da ausser NDS ALLE Landesverbände und Funktionäre ja Mohnert und dessen Politik unterstützten und teilweise auch wie Mohnert Klasing und dem LSFV-NDS gegenüber absolut unangemessen veröffentlichten, müssen die alle vorher auch von den Ämtern entsorgt werden.
> 
> Sonst ist das nur weiterhin bis bis jetzt auch nur ein inkomptenter, intoleranter und für Angler nicht tragbarer Haufen, inkl. der designierten Präsidentin von der FDP.



Grosse Revolution.

Hast Du wirklich schon schlaflose Nächte wegen diese Delegierten?


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Hallo,



> Bei einer Fusion sind diese auch erledigt.


Nie und nimmer ...die wissen um den "dummen Angler" am Wasser und haben nicht umsonst "Frau Wendehals" als Präsi auserkoren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Solange die nette Reisen zu wichtigen Sitzungen von der Kohle der Angler machen können, werden die wie Politiker auch schön an den Sesseln kleben..-

Nochmal:
*Was hat der VDSF oder der DAV im letzten Jahrzenht wirklich Positives für Angler erreicht?*

Welche Restriktion verhindert, welche Erleichterung für Angler geschaffen?

*Für pro Jahr über 1,5 Mio. Euro von den Anglern für die Bundesverbände abgezockter Kohle!!!!!*

Genau diese Versager wollen sich jetzt aber zusammenschmeissen, um noch besser die Angler abzocken zu können für null Ergebnis - wers braucht und will.......

Es ist eine Riesenschande, dass da nur ein Verband/Präsi (NDS) das Maul aufmacht und der Rest der Truppe von VDSF über DAV inkl. aller LV und inkl. der FDP-Dame alles brav schluckt und mitmacht......

*JEDER CENT IST DAHER FÜR DIESE TRÜMMERTRUPPE - VDSF, DAV oder DAFV - SCHLICHT ZU VIEL!!!!!*


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...und inkl. der FDP-Dame alles brav schluckt und mitmacht...




ferkelfahnder :m


----------



## Zoddl (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*



Jose schrieb:


> ferkelfahnder :m


|muahah:
Schöner Treffer, Jose!:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und inkl. der FDP-Dame alles brav schluckt und mitmacht


also nee#d#d#d  |sagnix



Jose schrieb:


> ferkelfahnder :m


|znaika: schon im Dienst!!! :z


----------



## Badra (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

*Achtung Privatmeinung!*

Diesen Zusatz muss ich machen, damit nicht wieder etwas in meine Ausführungen hinein interpretiert wird.

Ich war bisher ein glühender Verfechter der Fusion, soweit sie vernünftig gemacht wird. Ich habe mir damit etliche Kritiker auf den Plan gezogen von denen ich hoffe, dass sie nun endlich auch zum Nachdenken übergehen. 

Ich habe das "Glück" eine ganze Weile aus gersundheitlichen Gründen aus dem Verkehr gezogen worden zu sein und mein letzter Stand war, dass die Fusion geplatzt war. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich darüber zum einen gefreut zum anderen stinksauer war. Gefreut, weil auch andere handwerkliche Fehler erkannt und durch den Bericht der Wirtschaftsprüfer bestätigt wurden. Sauer, weil ich einfach nicht in den Kopf bekomme mit welcher Arroganz über die Meinung der Mitglieder hinweg gegangen wird.

Was nun aber mit Werner Klasing gemacht wird, ist aus meiner Sicht schon recht seltsam. Anstatt zu hinterfragen ob er vielleicht Dinge erkannt hat die man bei eigener Betriebsblindheit nicht erkennen kann, versteckt man sich hinter der Frage ob ein Fax rechtzeitig vorgelegen hat. Mir erscheint es eher so, als das man Angst hat vor der Beantwortung gestellter Fragen. 

Ich finde es übrigens mehr als befremdlich, dass die Initiative so ruhig ist. Müsste sie nicht ihre Mitglieder dazu bewegen dem Ziel der Fusion zu folgen?

Es ist schade um die Anglerschaft in Deutschland und das egal ob organisiert oder nicht. Es ist auch nicht die Frage was bisher von den Verbänden geleistet wurde, es ist vielmehr die Frage zu klären ob man es durch die schlecht vorbereitete und zum Scheitern verurteilte Fusion nicht geschafft hat die deutsche Anglerschaft mehr zu entzweien anstatt zu einen, mit der Folge das auf Dauer keine vernünftige Interessenvertretung der Angler erfolgen kann. 

Wenn man das wie ich bejaht, dann danke ich allen für das Scheitern Verantwortlichen. Ich wünsche ihnen und ihrem Gewissen auch weiterhin ruhige, entspannende Nächte. 

Jungs das habt ihr toll gemacht, der deutsche Angler wird Euch den entsprechenden Platz in der Geschichte des deutschen Angelsports bewahren.

Ich für meinen Teil werde die entsprechenden Konsequenzen ziehen.

Petri Heil


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Erst mal. Schön wieder was von Dir zu lesen. Gerne mehr.



Badra schrieb:


> Ich finde es übrigens mehr als befremdlich, dass die Initiative so ruhig ist. Müsste sie nicht ihre Mitglieder dazu bewegen dem Ziel der Fusion zu folgen?



Das ist nix ruhig. Die Häscher schwärmen zur Zeit aus wie die Zeugen Jehovas und bedrohen Fusionsunwillige mit Ihrem Besuch. 

Die einzige treibende Kraft aus dieser Initiative, die eingesehen hat dass das so oder so ein Schuß in den Ofen wird, ist bisher Herr Braun.

Und selbstverständlich befasst man sich nicht mit Argumenten, will nicht überzeugen, sondern überreden.
Schau Dir SH an, wie dort mit Argumenten umgegangen wird.


----------



## Wegberger (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nun gehts ab: Mohnerts nächster "Streich"*

Hallo,



> Das ist nix ruhig. Die Häscher schwärmen zur Zeit aus wie die Zeugen Jehovas und bedrohen Fusionsunwillige mit Ihrem Besuch.


|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:
Bedrohen, in welcher Hinsicht?


----------

